

Devopsdays TLV livestream - rantav
http://new.livestream.com/devopsdaysorg/events/2405467
Devopsdays TLV is today and tomorrow. Find the livestream here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;new.livestream.com&#x2F;devopsdaysorg&#x2F;events&#x2F;2405467<p>Timezone: gmt+2
======
admbk
It seems to be throwing errors now

~~~
rantav
We are off air for today. Will cont tomorrow 9am gmt+2.

